# Kijiji limit on free ads



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Remember back when kijiji was free to list , then they had a limited of 10 free ads, then Ebay bought them, now the limit is 2 ads, when will it go from 1/ to 0 ....everything Ebay touches they mess up....and all this just pushes more people to use other sites..There are many yard sales on Facebook that don’t cost anything to use...and I won’t miss the kijij kooks.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You mean Kijidiots.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> You mean Kijidiots.


will this new move get rid of some of them?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kijiji is now so over run with businesses pushing their stuff that its become almost useless to me when looking for something. I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

When did this happen? I have 4 ads right now. Going to try and post one more.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I haven't had that problem.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

It shows that we get 9. At least using the app.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've found Facebook Marketplace to be much more effective than Kijiji these days.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm always behind on this news. 10 free ads last I remember. But I have never posted more one, except when I moved 3 years ago. When did eBay buy Kijiji???


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Remember back when kijiji was free to list , then they had a limited of 10 free ads, then Ebay bought them, now the limit is 2 ads, when will it go from 1/ to 0 ....everything Ebay touches they mess up....and all this just pushes more people to use other sites..There are many yard sales on Facebook that don’t cost anything to use...and I won’t miss the kijij kooks.



I had three active ads earlier today (one has since been deleted because I got rid of the item) so I don't know where you are getting this two ad limit from.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have 6 ads up currently...haven't hit any limits. Get yer story straight, OP.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm already a member of the Facebook Edmonton Photographic Gear Group, so I just joined the Edmonton Music Gear Group and checked out the listings,....  big mistake. My Facebook account uses my middle name, my brother's birth-date and an different email that has no links to anything financial. I only use it for things like this and I post nothing personal. Call me overly cautious and mildly paranoid, like my pedestrian skills.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

The two ad limit is specifically for services, but excludes within that same category moving.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Here you go , this is what I got.



Just wanted to let you know that we’ve made a little change and there’ll be a limit of 2 free postings in Services starting June 11*. But no sweat, with the new listing fee option, you can continue posting as many ads as you like. In fact, between now and June 11, if you post more than 2 ads, your additional ones will be free until they expire.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Rick31797 said:


> Here you go , this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we’ve made a little change and there’ll be a limit of 2 free postings in Services starting June 11*. But no sweat, with the new listing fee option, you can continue posting as many ads as you like. In fact, between now and June 11, if you post more than 2 ads, your additional ones will be free until they expire.


That's what I got too. It clearly says "Services."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think if you are selling something, you can only post two ads for it. That is what I have found lately when selling items. I like it because there were people who would put in 10 ads for the same thing and you often had to scroll through countless extra pages to find all the new ads because of the multiple ads. It was very unprofessional and I ignored sellers like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

It used to be Kijijijiji used the photos to limit locations. I saved the pics with different names and got around it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok I get it , just limited to services....but I could see it spreading through out there listings ...it’s about the guy behind the desk trying to generate more money ...Look how Ebay evolved , there fees have become very complex and hard to understand ..and of course very costly to sell on eBay.., the last item I sold , they took 13 % ...huge difference in selling charges from eBay to reverb.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Services (2 free ads)
Services Listing Fee | Kijiji Helpdesk

Buy & Sell (way more than 2 free ads)
Buy & Sell Listing Fee | Kijiji Helpdesk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if the quality of the crap being listed would improve if Kijiji turned into a paid service?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I wonder if the quality of the crap being listed would improve if Kijiji turned into a paid service?


Crap being listed is at the bottom of Kijiji problems. Overwhelming non-classified ads and lack of (and features that directly oppose) a reputation management system are the top.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> When did eBay buy Kijiji???


it's been quite awhile...they own craigslist too...
i'm guess that's why you see ebay ad's for guitars, in the music section of kijiji

edit...from wikipedia



> Kijiji was originally launched as "a start-up within eBay created by a small team of entrepreneurial employees", according to eBay's March 2005 press release announcing the new service


----------

